# ¡Sole Medina ha llegado a los 4000 posts!



## Fernita

*Queridísima Soledad: es un enorme placer para mí, empezar este hilo para felicitarte no sólo por tus 4000 posts sino porque nos das clase de amabilidad, gentileza, educación y muchas otras virtudes más.*

*Espero que nos sigas acompañando, ya que todavía nos falta aprender mucho de vos (ti). Cada vez que intentamos ayudarte, nos mandaste tantas bendiciones y agradecimientos que creo que nos convertiste en santos.*

*¡Con un abrazote lleno de cariño que llega hasta Miami, te deseo todo lo mejor!*

*Para vos*


*¡Oye, chica! ¡Tú sí que eres fuera de serie! (pronunciar con acento cubano)*


*Fernita, *
*una más de tus amigas que te quieren mucho.*


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Wow, Sole, ya los 4000!!* *, comparto las palabras de Fernita, que te destacás por tu característica solicitud y sensatez en los mensajes (aunque yo no me cruzo tan seguido por Vocabulary, pero igual tengo oportunidad de leerte ).*
*¡¡Esperemos contar con otros 4000 mensajes, por lo menos, de la misma calidad!!*​*Un beso desde estas Pampas,*
*Inés. *


----------



## Kibramoa

Soledad:
 Muchas felicidades por tu postiversario.  Para no llegar con 
las manos vacias, aqui te traigo algo para alegrar la fiesta. 

 Un abrazo,
 ​


----------



## Moritzchen

Soledad, tan señora, tan fina, tan cálida y dulce... Una buena oportunidad para saludarte.


----------



## danielfranco

Felicidades, doña Sole.

Saludos.
D


----------



## Soledad Medina

*Mi querida Ferni, ¡tremenda sorpresa!!!  Sinceramente no me esperaba esta felicitación que recibo emocionada e infinitamente agradecida, y con la certeza de que una simple 'preguntona' como yo no merece tantas alabanzas.  Mil gracias, porteñita preciosa por haber abierto este hilo que demuestra tu generosidad y buen corazón.*

*Soy yo la agradecida a ti - y a mis también queridos Inesita, Kibramoa, Moritzchen y Danielito - por tantas felicitaciones y, sobre todo, por tener de mi una opinión tan maravillosa.  Les prometo que intentaré esforzarme cada día más y más para parecerme, aunque sea un poquito, a esa Soledad que ustedes han llegado a idealizar.*

*Aprovecho para expresarles mi gratitud por toda la ayuda que le brindan, con sus extraordinarios aportes,  a esta cubana despistada que los quiere y admira mucho.*
*Un abrazo ... y me han hecho llorar de la emoción.*
*Soledad*


----------



## Mirlo

Soledad, 
me uno a la celebración 
deseándote "4000" más.​ 



Muchos Saludos,​ 
Mirlo​


----------



## Soledad Medina

*Muchísimas gracias, Mirlo.  Me ha dado mucha alegría tu cordial felicitación.  Fue un gesto muy hermoso de tu parte.*

*Recibe un cariñoso saludo desde Miami*
*Soledad*


----------



## María Madrid

Querida Soledad:

Un millón de felicidades con todo mi agradecimiento y afecto. Un abrazo desde Madrid.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Querida María, recibe mi profunda gratitud por tu felicitación. Además de ser una de las estrellas del foro, eres un gran ser humano y es un honor contar con tu amistad.

Un abrazo lleno de cariño
Soledad


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Sole, no sé como se me ha pasado este hilo, ahora soy yo el despistado. Debe ser que es lunes.

Un abrazote muy fuerte y que nos sigamos viéndonos en los próximos 4.000.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Soledad Medina

Querido amigo Antonio, muchísimas gracias por tu felicitación.  No te preocupes por la demora. Como dice un viejo refrán "nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena".   Aunque soy únicamente una forera despistada que se pasa todo el tiempo haciendo preguntas me conmueven estas felicitaciones tan lindas y llenas de afecto. 

También te agradezco la inmensa ayuda que me brindas cada vez que inicio un hilo con mis dudas.  No me imagino estar en WR sin tus excelentes aportes.  

Cuídate mucho.  Un abrazo desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## krolaina

Entre tus despistes y los míos...pero no es tan tarde, al menos para mandarte un gran beso y decirte que siempre es un placer aprender contigo y de ti. Gracias por las preguntas, que no despistes. Te voy siguiendo a otras horas...pero te sigo!

La amabilidad personificada, no cambies Sarita, que la vida te sonría siempre; si alguien lo merece, sin duda eres tú.

Gracias y enhorabuena!


----------



## Soledad Medina

Muchísimas gracias, mi querida Carol.  Me he llevado tremenda sorpresa con tu cariñoso mensaje.  Ya casi no nos vemos pero el afecto es el de siempre.  Eres una forera encantadora y además muy generosa pues no olvido todas las veces que me sacaste las castañas del fuego.

Cuídate mucho.  Un abrazo desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Hola Soledad!

¡Felicitaciones! Me alegra mucho poder participar de tu celebración, así que aquí estoy... je je. Ya te lo han dicho, pero creo que además de tus aportes lingüísticos, lo que apreciamos más de ti, todos los foreros, es tu calidad de persona, y eso es algo que no se logra con uno ni con 10000 posts, sino con el esfuerzo que significa irse "esculpiendo" uno mismo a lo largo de la vida...

¡Felicidades! (y envíanos via courier un poco de sol a Lima por favor, que se ha puesto gris... )

Erasmo.


----------



## alacant

Hola Sole,
Muchas felicidades, 
Abrazotes, Alacant​


----------



## Cristina Moreno

¡4000 FELICIDADES QUERIDA SOLEDAD!​
Me encanta coincidir contigo en el foro porque eres una persona muy especial, amable, simpática, y nos ayudas mucho, y por eso te apreciamos todos.

¡Qué vengan muchos más!

Mil besos 
Cristy​


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Sole aunque ya casi no nos topamos en los foros (deberías de darte una vuelta por el sólo español) Aún recuerdo tu amabilidad, buena onda y etc,etc de cosas buenas que tienes.

¡Te mando una gran felicitación y ojalá no sigas honrando con tu presencia aquí!


----------



## Soledad Medina

*Muchísimas gracias, mis queridos Erasmo, Alacant, Cristina y Miguelillo.   Aunque todos esos elogios son bastante exagerados los disfruto mucho porque me traen el afecto que hemos forjado en este foro maravilloso.*

*De mi parte les hago llegar mi admiración porque ustedes son foreros inteligentes, cultos y sumamente simpáticos que se ganan el corazón de todos.  *

*Que Dios me los bendiga y de nuevo, mil gracias por las cariñosas felicitaciones.  Me han conmovido más de lo que pueden imaginarse.*
*Un abrazo desde Miami*
*Soledad*


----------



## loladamore

¡Muchísimas felicidades, amiga!
¡Qué cumplas muchos postiversarios más!

Un abrazo
​


----------



## Soledad Medina

*¡Caramba, que linda sorpresa!!!  Ha llegado nada más ni nada menos que nuestra gran Lolita con un cariñoso saludo que mucho le agradezco.  *

*Gracias, mi querida amiga.  Siempre iluminas el foro con tu alegría.*
*Un abrazo*
*Soledad*


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Bueno ahora sí Lola, Sole y yo. ¡Cómo en los viejos tiempos!

Que buenos recuerdos, y claro Sole, yo he forjado mucho más que amigos de red, sino en la vida diaria aunque algunos estén en Seattle, El Cairo y calaro que sí.. ¡¡¡Miami!! 

Un abrazote. no, 10'00000 abrazotes.

Y en verdad espero nos topemos más en esta red tan pequeña como el mundo.


----------



## Cubanboy

*Oye hermana cómo es posible que no hayas mencionado este post en tu emails diarios. Comparto lo que han dicho los demás y sabes que soy tu ''amigo de siempre''. Espero seguir participando contigo en estos foros. Muchas felicidades por tus 4000 + posts.

Besos.*
*
Saludos cordiales a toda(o)s.
CB.*


----------



## Soledad Medina

*Chico, no te mencioné nada en nuestros emails porque lo lindo es que lo hayas descubierto por ti mismo y me hayas sorprendido con tu felicitación.  Ahí es donde está la magia ... ¡en la sorpresa!*

*Gracias por compartir todas las cosas lindas que han dicho de mí en este hilo de felicitación.  **Sé que eres mi amigo y mi paño de lágrimas pues te agradezco la extraordinaria ayuda que me brindas con la más absoluta generosidad.  Te quiero y admiro mucho.*
*Un abrazo*
*Soledad*


----------



## Vale_yaya

4000!!!!!!... Sole .. solesito... la verdad es que no te veo mucho, pero cuando lo hago es bonito encontrarte... MUCHAS PERO MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!!!... y que hermoso saber que exista esa gran amistad entre cubanos!!!!.... 

Ahí nos vemos... y suerte....


----------



## Soledad Medina

Muchas gracias, Vale_yaya, por tu afectuosa felicitación.
Muchos cariños desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## frida-nc

*Querida Sole
Gracias por estar con nosotros
Te deseamos mucha felicidad...
el consuelo de tu familia, compañia de muchos amigos, 
tu casita bonita, 
el cielo  y el mar azules de tu ciudad adoptada
 el amor a tu tierra natal
y no menos importante,
el cari**ño de todo WordReference.

Un abrazo
**
 *​


----------



## Soledad Medina

*Mi querida y admirada Frida, no sabes lo mucho que me ha conmovido tu mensaje de felicitación tan hermoso y poético.   Si algo le agradeceré siempre a WordReference es precisamente el haber conocido a personas tan maravillosas como tú y el resto de mis amigos del foro.  Ustedes han sido una bendición en mi vida y nunca me cansaré de darle gracias a Dios por este regalo.*

*Un abrazo de tu amiga cubana que te quiere mucho y te agradece tu amor por la música de mi tierra, tu inmensa ayuda en mis despistes y tu calor humano*
*Sara*


----------



## turi

¡¡También recibe mis mas sinceras felicitaciones en tus primeros 4.000!!

Saluditos, Juan


----------



## Soledad Medina

Juan, muchísimas gracias por tus saludos. Me han alegrado el día. Desde hace tiempo no coincido contigo en el foro. Aprovecho para felicitarte por la excelencia de tus aportes que leo siempre con interés. 
Muchos cariños
Soledad


----------



## Eugin

Querida Sole,

¡Felicitaciones!! ¡Otro milestone más!! 

Sos una ídola, gracias por hacernos pensar con tus preguntas y por ayudarnos con tus sabias respuestas!!!

¡Es un placer tener foreros de tanta calidad humana entre nosotros!! 

Te super felicito, amiga!!


----------



## Soledad Medina

* Mi querida y admirada Eugin, te agradezco todas esas palabras tan exageradas porque demuestran el afecto que sientes por la cubana más preguntona del foro (el único defecto de mis simpáticos amigos foreros es que ven en mí cualidades tan hermosas que a veces tengo que preguntarme ¿de quién están hablando?)*

*Bueno, porteñita, yo también te tengo mucho cariño.  Como bien dice mi también querido Miguelillo, es increíble las maravillosas amistades que forjamos en la red.  *

*Un abrazo desde Miami,*
*Soledad*


----------



## Jaén

*Sara!*

*Aprovechando que todo mundo ya sabe lo despistado que soy (además de que ahora ando bastante perdido del foro ), pues te felicito por tu postiversario! (aunque sea un mes despues jejejeje)*

*Feliz 4,000 posts, y que vengan 40,000 más! Si lo que necesitas es ayuda para lograrlo, sabes que tus amigos te queremos y te apoyamos en tu esfuerzo!!*

*Besos con todo cariño desde Brasil!*

*Alberto.*


----------



## Soledad Medina

Hola, mi querido Alberto, muchas gracias por este mensaje tan bonito.   Aprovecho también para agradecerte la extraordinaria ayuda que me brindas cada vez que acudo a ti con mis tremendos despistes.   No sólo eres inteligente sino muy generoso y cordial.
Un abrazo desde Miami con todo mi cariño
SM


----------

